# How safe and effective is green coffee for weight loss?



## Derek Wilson (Mar 22, 2020)

Green coffee bean extract simply comes from the unroasted seeds (or beans) of the coffee plant, which are then dried, roasted, ground, and brewed to produce coffee products. Mehmet Oz, M.D., of the Dr. Oz Show, decided to find out, so he conducted his own experiment by enlisting 100 women who were overweight or obese. Each woman received either a placebo or a green coffee bean supplement and were instructed to take 400mg capsules three times per day. According to Dr. Oz, the participants were instructed not to change their diet and also to keep a food journal to record everything they ate.


So does green coffee extract work? Yes, says Dr. Oz. After the two weeks, the participants who consumed the green coffee bean extract lost, on average, two pounds, while the group of women who took the placebo lost an average of one pound.


However, this doesn't mean the green coffee bean extract caused the weight loss. It's important to note that compounding variables might have influenced the results. For example, though they were instructed not to change their diet, the women may have been more aware of their diet since they were keeping a food journal.


If you're interested in supplementing your weight-loss efforts with green coffee bean extract, it's important to pick the right kind. The supplement you take should include chlorogenic acid extract, which may be listed as GCA (green coffee antioxidant) or Svetol. Dr. Oz notes on his website that the capsules should include at least 45 percent chlorogenic acid. Any less than that amount hasn't been tested in studies that focus on weight loss. One example of a product that contains green coffee extract is Hydroxycut.


----------



## Iron26 (Apr 16, 2020)

Derek Wilson said:


> Green coffee bean extract simply comes from the unroasted seeds (or beans) of the coffee plant, which are then dried, roasted, ground, and brewed to produce coffee products. Mehmet Oz, M.D., of the Dr. Oz Show, decided to find out, so he conducted his own experiment by enlisting 100 women who were overweight or obese. Each woman received either a placebo or a green coffee bean supplement and were instructed to take 400mg capsules three times per day. According to Dr. Oz, the participants were instructed not to change their diet and also to keep a food journal to record everything they ate.
> 
> 
> So does green coffee extract work? Yes, says Dr. Oz. After the two weeks, the participants who consumed the green coffee bean extract lost, on average, two pounds, while the group of women who took the placebo lost an average of one pound.
> ...



I have heard this a lot that Green coffee helps with weight loss but honestly, I don't know if it actually works or not because I have personally never tried it.
So, I was wondering, what about black coffee? does black coffee also help with reducing weight?


----------



## nathandev (Apr 30, 2020)

I've got green coffee extract along with other stimulants in my pre workout (Amino energy by ON). I don't see it affecting weight loss directly, but it does give a nice energy boost.


----------



## nathandev (May 3, 2020)

I bought a months worth of  green coffee and one of my friends told me that Green coffee will begin to lose it's luster after a few months, so I look for several days on containers to keep my coffee beans fresh I came across a few popular options: https://www.perfectbrew.com/reviews/best-airtight-coffee-storage-containers/ Has anyone tried any of these brands? If so, how well did they do? 

If not, what are some good recommendations for storage (preferably large enough to hold 12oz bags minimum)?


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 18, 2020)

Iron26 said:


> I have heard this a lot that Green coffee helps with weight loss but honestly, I don't know if it actually works or not because I have personally never tried it.
> So, I was wondering, what about black coffee? does black coffee also help with reducing weight?



I heard a lot-It increases your BMR body metabolic rate, n  in return when you exercise your body burn the calories more. The benefit of drinking the black coffee is that it make you stay active which may lead to burn more calories in a day. If you do workout too for weight loss, then drink cup of black coffee before your workout which helps you in burning more calories.


*CAUTION*: BUT don't drink it empty stomach (like in early morning), it would cause acidity!


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 25, 2020)

Green coffee is the natural caffeine which helps to reduce the weight. But according to me drinking green coffee on proper time, that will not cause any problem.


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 31, 2020)

An extra piece of adivce: Be wary of your caffeine intake. Especially if you?re an avid alcohol consumer. Alcohol irritates the lining of your stomach. If you overload it with a lot of caffeine on top of it, you?ll be facing gastritis which is fairly uncomfortable. Thanks!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 15, 2020)

*BEWARE!!! 
*In this race of weight loss and reducing down the body, there are scammy people who will fire you up with a lot of suspicious offers, with the only motive of earning money and giving nothing in return. So please check carefully what you are buying and from where and whom you are buying it.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 22, 2020)

These natural weight loss capsules contain a generous amount of caffeine that enhances your energy levels and help you stay fit and active throughout the day.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 13, 2020)

Chlorogenic acid in green coffee is thought to have health benefits. green coffee became popular for weightloss People take green coffee by mouth for obesity,diabetes.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 27, 2020)

There have been multiple studies that claim that it works and that people have significant weight loss but all of these studies have been paid for by the marketing companies and have very questionable controls. When coffee is roasted, its chlorogenic acid content is greatly reduced. This is why drinking coffee is not thought to have the same weight-loss effects produced by the unroasted beans.The extract is sold as a pill and can be found online or in health food stores. A typical dose is between 60 to 185 mg a day.


----------



## Garnet Donald (Aug 3, 2020)

[FONT=&quot]Roasted coffee products also contain small amounts of chlorogenic acid, but most of it is lost during the roasting process.[/FONT]


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 17, 2020)

Yes, that's right


----------

